# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Private Messages

## Now I See

Hi guys and gals!

When I respond to a PM that is addressed to multiple members, does everyone that received the 1st PM get my response as well?  

I usually just hit quote and respond...but it looks like doing it that way, the only person that get's my response is the original sender, and not the whole group...right??  :Confused:   If that is correct, is there a way to respond and allow the whole group to see my response (besides keying in everyone's name)?

----------


## Fezz

I am not positive, but I think that you have to put in each name. I think only the original name comes up automatic!

----------


## Fezz

I tried it this morning.

When I replied (quote?) the original name came up, and I had to put in the other.

----------


## Now I See

Thanks, Fezz!
:cheers:

----------

